# Grafik-Karte für's Notebook ?



## Die_gO (6. Juni 2007)

*Hallo ihr Lieben!*

Bin gerade dabei mir ein *Notebook* zuzulegen und da habe ich ein paar Fragen zu den Grafik-Karten:
*1.)* Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den folgenden Karten?
*2.)* Welche ist besser / schlechter?
*3.)* Was bedeutet Go, G, GS, GTX?

Es sind alles GraKas von NVIDIA:
*a)* GeForce 7600 Go 256MB
*b)* GeForce 7600 GS 512MB
*c)* GeForce 7700 Go 512MB
*d)* GeForce 7950 GTX 512MB
*e)* GeForce 8400M G 128MB + 256MB shared 
*f)* GeForce 8600M GS 256MB 
*g)* GeForce Go 8600 GS 256MB

*h)* Falls ihr eine andere gute GraKa habt / kennt und sie mir empfehlen könnt, nur raus damit 


*Vielen Dank* schon einmal im Voraus!
bye Die_gO

PS: Mir geht's darum zu verstehen was wichtig ist und vor allem die besten (besseren) GraKas aus der obigen Liste herauszufinden!


----------



## KlaDi (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht solltest Du noch dazuschreiben, was Du mit dem Notebook machen willst.

Willst Du damit nur im Internetsurfen, Officeanwendungen ausführen oder vielleicht auch irgendwelche High-End-Games spielen?

Wenn Du z.B. High-End-Games spielen willst, kann ich von Grafikkarten mit Shared Memory abraten, weil die halt grad bei sowas zuviel Speicher für sich beanspruchen. Ansonsten kann ich zu GeForce nicht viel sagen, bin mehr der ATI-Anhänger, aber sind bei GeForce nicht eigentlich nur die GeForce Go für Notebooks?

Ich selbst habe in meinem Notebook eine ATI Mobility Radeon x700 mit 128 MB Ram, zum zocken reicht das vollkommen für mich aus, ich spiele aber eher etwas ältere Sachen (Guild Wars, Need for Speed: Most Wanted, Schlacht um Mittelerde 2,...).

gruß klaus.


----------



## Die_gO (6. Juni 2007)

- ja ich möchte damit auch Spiele in bester Grafik spielen können..
(+ evtl. auch Videobearbeitung machen)

- die Karten, die ich aufgelistet habe sind alle von Notebooks
aus Angeboten von notebooksbilliger.de

- und was ATI angeht, habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel Gutes gehört...
auch bei Umfragen liegt (fast) immer NVidia vorn
(aber da will ich mich jetzt nicht mit irgend jemandem streiten)
- was die Marke angeht hab ich mich also schon entschieden..

-----

Kann mir bitte noch jemand die Unterschiede erklären?

danke, Die_gO

PS: Mir zu sagen welche besser ist wäre schon einmal ein Anfang, danke...


----------



## KlaDi (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

da GeForce durchnummeriert sollten Alternative f ung g die besten und neuesten auf der Liste sein. Welche von den beiden nun genauer besser ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

gruß klaus.


----------



## Die_gO (6. Juni 2007)

hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber jemand hat gemeint, 
dass die  nur Sparversionen seien...ob da was dran ist - kA!


----------



## michaelwengert (6. Juni 2007)

Go sind normalerweise spezielle Notebook Chips.
GS soviel ich noch weis die abgespeckten
G -.> keine Ahnung
GTX sind immer die High-End Modelle einer Reihe

Die schnellsten werden wohl d/g/f sein
g + f unterstützen DirectX 10, d nicht.
Wobei ich nicht genau weis wie schnell jetzt die neuen 8er Serie ist.
die 7950 GTX ist die schnellste DirectX 9 Karte von nvidia

Wenn du spielen willst würd ich auch von Shared-Memory oder Turbo-Cache abraten.

Michael


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2007)

Noch n paar technische Hinweise:

1. Bei Videobearbeitung ist grundsätzlich die GraKa NICHT beteiligt, also ist die Stärke der GraKa unerheblich.
2. Bei ShardMemory geht es weniger um das Abzwacken - was auch schon zu Leistungseinbußen führt - sondern eher die laaahme Anbindung des Ram an die GraKa.

Die GraKas mit Bezeichnungen x500 und kleiner haben mindestens eine Teilanbindung über Shared-Memory -> NEIN !
Das sind die Karten, die mit Shared oder TurboCache beworben werden.

Bei GS-Karten sind es weniger Pipes(zB 8 anstatt 12)

mfg chmee


----------

